# Valentine box



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

A couple days ago I knew Valentine's Day was approaching so I headed to the woodworking shop to make my wife a box. She loves beautiful boxes. 

I had a piece of walnut firewood that had been laying around the shop for 20 years or so. I used the bandsaw, jointer and planer to make boards of it. These became the box sides and ends.

I then took a rough walnut board that has been in my shop for 25 years or so. The fellow I got it from said he had it harvested 50 years prior. I resawed and planed it. 

I designed the box as I went. Attached is the end product. I still need to apply several more coats of finish. The finish is 1/2 Minwax Wipe-on poly gloss and 1/2 satin. I seldom use traditional metal hinges. For the box I used 1/8" brass rod that I cut two 1" long pieces and the lid pivots on these. 

I went ahead and gave my wife the box and will continue applying and buffing the finish. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, great present, Malcolm.

I am amazed that you guys can have "Walnut firewood" hanging around for 20 years...VBG


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice job Malcolm,I'm sure your:wub: wife appreciated-it good use of your walnut


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A beautiful box. I'm with James, Walnut FIREWOOD? And 50 years-old at that? The box is brand spankin' new and already an antique. :happy:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooooo, nice. But me too, walnut FIREWOOD? You have to be joking.


----------



## jaypatrick (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice - like the brass rod as a hinge idea - very clean


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I told my wife that I was looking to have a website set up to start a woodworking business. She said if I need new woodworking equipment I should go ahead and get it. She didn't have to say it twice. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Win,, win, win....*



kywoodchopper said:


> I told my wife that I was looking to have a website set up to start a woodworking business. She said if I need new woodworking equipment I should go ahead and get it. She didn't have to say it twice. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


The Walnut box worked, then..........ROTFL


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Box Malcolm


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Now I see I should have built my wife a pretty box instead of a birdhouse. Stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Malcolm. Good use of some firewood.


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutley beautiful work, Malcolm. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice indeed. And not to take anything away from that....certainly relates to the old
adage...means to your end.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I"m guessing everyone at the kywoodchopper household has one big grin this morning


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful box. Amazing that the wood survived that long. If you have any more firewood, let me know.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful job, Malcom :happy:

And 20 year old harvested wood? I'm SUPER impressed!!!


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Malcolm--
Beautiful work. I'm curious about your use of the brass rod hinge. I've used this approach also in my boxes, but it's been drilled trh a raised sidewall and into the edge of the soild lid material. Your box looks like it uses a "raised panel" style lid with side walls about 1" high. In that situation, how do you execute the hinge pin approach? I'd sure appreciate any details or detail photos that you could provide.
Also--I'm intrigued by the lid loift that you used on this box. Any details on how that detail was executed?
Thanks for any help you can provide--always eager to learn!
Jim
Altadena, CA


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Malcolm.


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Malcolm-
I had asked about how you worked out the brass pin hinge on this style of box. Cars to share your secret?
Thanks,
Jim
Altadena, CA


----------



## JJuarez (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice work Malcolm....will need to try something like that on my wife next year on Valentines to see if I can get new woodworking toys like you get!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Malcolm-
I'd like to learn how you did the brass pin hinges on this box.
Would you mind sharing?
You can reach me direct at:
[email protected]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jim,

I have released your post for general view, however it is not a good idea to post your Address, phone number or _e-mail address_ on a public forum.


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

Good work. I have tried using 3 mil. brazing rod for box lids the same as you. I have only been successful once in having them perfectly aligned. Do you have a secret way of doing it?

Jeff


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

Shortslvs said:


> Now I see I should have built my wife a pretty box instead of a birdhouse. Stupid stupid stupid


there's always birthdays, anniversaries, and more holidays!

I think it would sweep me off my feet to get a box made by my boyfriend, and
open it up and find a love note inside.


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey, Malcolm:
Now that I re-examined your excellent posted photos, I can see how you executed the brass pin hinge in that design---pretty smooth!
Thanks again for a great posting.
Jim
Altadena, CA


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That is amazing. Walnut is great. Look where your imagination has led you. Great job.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous box! The grains on top looks amazing as well as the joints and finish. You have very nice firewood. Great job and congrats on making wife happy.


----------

